# White tyre lettering



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm getting new summer tyres and wheels sorted in the next week or so. Last time I had these tyres (Yoko A048's) I painted the Yokohama lettering white with a wee white pen from eBay. Looked great on the old Mini, totally old-skool and different. Only problem was that the cheapo pen thing didn't last too long, soooo...

Can anyone recommend me something a bit more permanent/better to fill in the lettering on my tyres?

It doesn't bother me if it's footery and takes a while, I'll have about 3 weeks until the car's back from the bodyshop.

Hope someone can help


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know the person that actually makes these white pens and sells them worldwide...

PM me your address and I'll fire some out to you buddy...

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aw lovely stuff Mr C - you're a gentleman :thumb:

PM on the way


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyreart pens are good. Come in a few colours!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

apmaman said:


> Tyreart pens are good. Come in a few colours!


do they come in pink for RisingPower???

or jewish racing gold for silverback...

old man biege for ninja...


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Pink and gold yes, not to sure about biege but yellow?


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Big fan of white writing on tyres.

I didn't do the full colouring in bit but did like writing the tyre pressure and a big arrow for direction of travel/rotation on them a la WRC.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I was gonna do this a few years ago when I had a Golf but everyone laughed! Seems to the the new trend coming along at the moment....

I did see one fellow in a Vectra B GSI the other day though. He had 'Dunlop' written on his black wheels in yellow (on the rim). 

He had economy tyres on the car... :wall:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Done this on my Toyo tyres, looks great. 

The pens are great, don't last long but I always top the writing up everytime I detail


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone got tips on how to do it so it looks neat? I tried a few months ago and it looked horrible. The ink wouldn't come out even when I was trying to write on the tyres. Might be because I didnt take the wheels off to do them..


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

wise tyre choice on the A048's, perfect summer tyre!

I used to do this on my mini, I used a Tip-Ex pen which never really worked that well. I would love to do the lettering on my bike, although i think i will need to find a better method than using a Tip-Ex pen!










They were replaced with A008's before it went back on the road, miss that car!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

apmaman said:


> anyone got tips on how to do it so it looks neat? I tried a few months ago and it looked horrible. The ink wouldn't come out even when I was trying to write on the tyres. Might be because I didnt take the wheels off to do them..


Cueball told me to APC clean and dry mine prior to applying, so I'll be doing that (to get rid of the waxy coating on new tyres), then I'll be doing mine off the car so that I can get up close and make it easier. My letters are quite small, so even though its quite footery I might use masking tape on the bits its practical to do so, anywhere else I'll just be taking my time I reckon.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wheels off the car is much easier as well gents...plus, make sure you press down the pen enough to get the paint flowing....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

CB - If it gets too footery, do you think it would stay wet enough, long enough for me to use a fine brush for the really difficult bits?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> CB - If it gets too footery, do you think it would stay wet enough, long enough for me to use a fine brush for the really difficult bits?


Yeah, it should be OK...unless Paisley gets really hot over the next few weeks...

What I have done...and I'm sorry if this gets a bit too technical for you 

In the shallow bit of the letter, push the pen down and let loads of paint out

Then brush it about with either the pen tip, or a brush

thin layers mind you, and just chill out and take your time...

Oh, and one last thing...the pens I have sent to you today are the older ones, so if they have dried up, or don't work, just give me a shout and I'll send fresher ones...please don't start a thread to publically kill me...

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:lol: Haha, no I won't do that.

Maybe a full-page slating in the daily record though, but not here with your pals. 

Instructions understood. I'm good at chilling and going slow at most things, shouldn't be a problem. Thanking-you-ta


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I done mines today.

I found that dabbing the pen was better than using it like a regular pen/paintbrush. If I went over any edges I let it dry, then with a washing up liquid and a dish washing sponge went over it and it came off easily.

All set for winter! Just waiting for the steelies to show up!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good!

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

apmaman said:


> Tyreart pens are good. Come in a few colours!


Do they do black?!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Do they do black?!


that's racist!! 

:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I did this on the scooby last year but found the lettering cracked after some spirited driving through the corners,Pitty cos I really liked the look


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> that's racist!!
> 
> :lol:


they don't like 'coloured' anymore :lol:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

clean the tyre with apc, masking with tape, use a modelling razor to cut the tape, paint spray paint the tyre. what do you think?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lots of work! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Not sure if you can still get it but l used to use a rubberised roofing paint on my whitewalls,flexible & didn't crack.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> lots of work! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


well Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Should work but I duno how long the paint would last on the tyres. Go for it though! I mean:

How hard can it be?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I do this on my Dunlop Sportmaxx tyres on the bike, i use PlastiKote paint and brush paint it on, usually lasts for a couple of years before ending up creamy coloured.

Usually i write Dunlop Sportmaxx in white and the GP in red or gold


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

You can get them predone on the tyres before you buy them. When i had the 4x4 id ask for white lettering tyres, with most tyres this size the tyres were normal on one side and white on the other so you got to pick.
Shop around, the tyres are available and dont crack or anything like the pens do.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> do they come in pink for RisingPower???
> 
> or jewish racing gold for silverback...
> 
> old man biege for ninja...


Or tartan for you


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I did this on my wheels. Just the paint pen. Doesnt last long but looks awesome 










Looks like its bled there but its just reflections of tyre dressing.










Did it waaaaaaaaay before the trend at the moment so yup your all copying me


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Or tartan for you


that would be amazing... but too much work to paint a tartan design on lol


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Test fitting for winter to make sure every things ok.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------

